
The Oxford philosopher who gave Elon Musk the simulation theory - jonbaer
http://qz.com/699518/we-talked-to-the-oxford-philosopher-who-gave-elon-musk-the-theory-that-we-are-all-computer-simulations/
======
brudgers
Nick Bostrom on Philosophy Bites [a short podcast ~10 minutes]:
[http://philosophybites.com/2011/08/nick-bostrom-on-the-
simul...](http://philosophybites.com/2011/08/nick-bostrom-on-the-simulation-
argument.html)

